# Is Rena Filstar XP3 enough?



## runningforyou (Jul 25, 2006)

I need to buy a new filter system for my 120 gallon freshwater tank. My fish are regular community fish (differnt varieties of gourmis, black shark, plectomus, etc). I had an old Fluval 403 that died. I am trying to avoid the HOB type filter as I do not like the waterfall sound affect. After reading about filters on different forums, would the Rena Filstar XP3 be enough for my tank? I currenlty have a pair of Powerhead 802s for water movement.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

XP3 is rated up to 175g.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

runningforyou said:


> I need to buy a new filter system for my 120 gallon freshwater tank. My fish are regular community fish (differnt varieties of gourmis, black shark, plectomus, etc). I had an old Fluval 403 that died. I am trying to avoid the HOB type filter as I do not like the waterfall sound affect. After reading about filters on different forums, would the Rena Filstar XP3 be enough for my tank? I currenlty have a pair of Powerhead 802s for water movement.


Consider a fluval 405 or an Eheim filter. you may still need an airstone or bubble wall to adjitate the water. and an air pump is going to make a lot of noise.


----------

